# Timeshare near Washington D.C.



## JillChang (May 17, 2006)

I searched but couldn't find one, also I am not very good with U.S. geography.

Is there a timeshare near Washington D.C.?


----------



## lisa1001 (May 17, 2006)

Fairfield has a resort in Alexandria, VA - very close to DC.   Only a few metro stops to the museums in DC.  It trades in RCI and is a relatively hard trade.


----------



## JillChang (May 17, 2006)

lisa1001 said:
			
		

> Fairfield has a resort in Alexandria, VA - very close to DC.   Only a few metro stops to the museums in DC.  It trades in RCI and is a relatively hard trade.


can you give me the resort name?


----------



## Judy999 (May 17, 2006)

Fairfield Washington D.C. at Old Town Alexandria


It is at 1757 King Street   Alexandria Virginia  

Judy


----------



## JillChang (May 18, 2006)

the Fairfield chart in point system discussion does not include Fairfield at Alexandria.  

How much Fairfield points do I need for this resort?


----------



## mopsy (May 19, 2006)

I was able to use TUG to find an owner to rent me a Fairfield Alexandria week last Thanksgiving because it was so difficult to trade into.   Great location near Metro and Old Town. T/S was beautiful and spacious and employees very friendly and helpful.


----------



## teachingmyown (May 20, 2006)

JillChang said:
			
		

> the Fairfield chart in point system discussion does not include Fairfield at Alexandria.
> 
> How much Fairfield points do I need for this resort?



Depends completely on what size room you want and in what season.  

They range from 8K for a 1br for 1 night S-Th in the quiet season  to 300K for a full week in the 3br Presidential suite & 336K for the 2BR Lockoff during prime season.


----------



## geekette (May 20, 2006)

Bluegreen's Shenandoah Crossing is around 100 miles away in Gordonsville, VA.  PM me if you want more info on securing a unit.


----------



## wise one (May 21, 2006)

Presidential Resort at Chancellorsville (#1932) trades with RCI

near Fredericksburg, Va.

We used this one in 2000 as a base for DC and Williamsburg


----------



## Carolinian (May 22, 2006)

wise one said:
			
		

> Presidential Resort at Chancellorsville (#1932) trades with RCI
> 
> near Fredericksburg, Va.
> 
> We used this one in 2000 as a base for DC and Williamsburg



Chancellorsville is adjacent to Fredericksburg, from where you can get a commuter train into DC and save the driving and parking hassles.  There is free parking near the train station.


----------



## EAM (May 22, 2006)

Although these resorts are not close to Washington, D.C., they are relatively easy trades and offer bus tours of DC.

Massanutten resorts (Summit, Woodstone, etc.)
Fairfield resorts in Williamsburg


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 22, 2006)

Being a native Washingtonian, I would not advise that you use any of the distant VA resorts suggested.  I lived in Fredericksburg for 13 years, and with family in Williamsburg and DC, I can assure you, those are NOT easy drives for day trips.  The other recommendations (are even further out).

The only TS that is really reasonable is the FF in Alexandria.  I have stayed there and used it as a base, coupled with the Metro.  Metro is very easy to use and reasonably priced.  That is the best way to go!  If you are unable to land a deal or trade into that resort, I would then suggest not using a TS and find a reasonably priced hotel for your trip.  The hassle of commuting is simply not worth it in my opinion.

Also, the "bus tours" that are offered from the resorts, are decent to see the sights.  You are unlikely to get to really experience them at any great detail.  They hussle you around so that they can talk about ALL of the great places you have seen, but that's about it.  Some of the attractions in DC Metro area require at least half a day.  That is not a luxury you will get on Grayline Tours or any other similar bus.

Just my two cents worth . . . enjoy the city.  It really is a gem!!

Yvonne


----------



## chris5 (May 22, 2006)

Carolinian said:
			
		

> Chancellorsville is adjacent to Fredericksburg, from where you can get a commuter train into DC and save the driving and parking hassles.  There is free parking near the train station.



Yeah there's free parking, but if you don't know what you're doing at the VRE commuter train lot in F'burg, parking can be extremely limited and on the way back to the resort, it can take you at least 40 minutes to get out of the parking lot and an hour to get to Route 3 where the Chancellorsville (it's actually in Spotsylvania County) resort is located.


----------



## JillChang (May 22, 2006)

I just went for a visit in Washington D.C.

FF in Alexandria is a great location.  Driving in Washington is not easy, it is far to get to anywhere.

Unfortunately, I also found out that the shows I need to use the timeshares for are located near Dulles airport, not near Washington D.C.  The drive out to Dulles is one hour.  I think I will try hotels.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 22, 2006)

JillChang said:
			
		

> I just went for a visit in Washington D.C.
> 
> FF in Alexandria is a great location.  Driving in Washington is not easy, it is far to get to anywhere.
> 
> Unfortunately, I also found out that the shows I need to use the timeshares for are located near Dulles airport, not near Washington D.C.  The drive out to Dulles is one hour.  I think I will try hotels.



If you need to be out by Dulles, you're wise to stay out that way.  An hour is if you are lucky and not during rush hour or some other traffic nightmare.  There is a nice resort called Landsdowne out Rt 7 towards Leesburg, near Sterling Park.  There are also a lot of hotels out in that area by Dulles in Reston or Herndon.  I'd avoid the typical "airport" lodging facilities.

Yvonne


----------

